# burst protect hoses - ice maker



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Burst protect hoses....anybody use these for ice maker lines, or are they solving a problem that happens almost never?

I was going to use one for the new kitchen, but it needs too much bending radius out of the recessed ice maker supply. Should I get a 1/4" O.D. elbow...or just go with a standard SS braided hose instead?

Also, does shutting off and draining the house supply for other work, etc. 
affect these things, and typically require a reset or not?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Only PEX or copper I have PEX. SS can leave a bad taste and some contain lead. By reset you mean flush?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

avenge said:


> Only PEX or copper I have PEX. SS can leave a bad taste and some contain lead. By reset you mean flush?


Thanks. I went with a non-burst one. SS braid over a "non-toxic pvc core". If they complain, then it'll be copper.


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Was at a customer's house doing some odds and ends. Was talking to the HO on the phone, all is good, I'll leave you my invoice. No prob. Getting ready to pack up and leave, after hanging up on customer, hear a whooshing sound from the garage. Supply line to the washer had burst. Popcorn ceiling in the garage--looked like snow coming down on her Mercedes.

If I would have left 5 minutes earlier, water would be coming down for the next 8 hours.

Dodged a bullet on that one!


----------

